# Datenerfassung mit Access / Excel  mit Import-Export



## neoblade (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gerade eine tolle Aufgabe bekommen: 
Ein "Programm" - Access/Excel ist erwünscht, mit der einige Personaldaten erfasst werden können.
Die Problematik liegt aber in der Verwaltung der Daten. Es gibt normale Stammdaten und dann gibt es
eine große Anzahl an Fortbildungen die die Person ablegen kann - genau diese sollen erfasst werden.

*JETZT *kommt aber der Knackpunk: Die Vorgabe ist hier, das jede Abteilung ihre eigenen Mitarbeiter führt.
Wenn ein Mitarbeiter die Abteilung wechselt (kommt häufig vor) dann soll der Datensatz des Mitarbeiters einfach
"exportiert" werden und soll problemlos in der Datenbank der neuen Abteilung importiert werden. Die Oberfläche mit der gearbeitet werden soll, soll bei
alles identisch sein, d.h. die haben später alle die gleiche Access/Excel Datei nur werden hier halt ab und an die Mitarbeiter hin und hergeschoben..

Was macht hier sinn? zu erfassen sind ja pro Abteilung 40 Mitarbeiter und eine Auswahl von ca. 50 Fortbildungen die Sie besuchen können.
Mir ist klar, das eine Server/Netzwerklösung mit Client Oberfläche hier mehr sinn macht, leider hat die Firma nicht das Geld dafür und da auf jedem Rechner eine Office Lizenz vorhanden ist, hat die Geschäftsführung es so vorgegeben. 

*Also entweder eine kleine Access Lösung oder kann man das mit Excel umsetzen?* *Wichtig ist halt diese Import/Export Funktion*

Viele Dank für euere Mühe


----------



## tombe (15. Februar 2010)

Mal ne dumme Frage. Warum willst du die Mitarbeiter immer ein- und auslesen nur weil sie in einer anderen Abteilung arbeiten.
Du kannst das ganze doch mit einer Datenbank machen und dann nur bei jedem Mitarbeiter die derzeitige Abteilung mitspeichern, wenn er dann umzieht wird diese geändert und gut.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das es bei diesem Projekt auch eine Zugriffskontrolle/Anmeldung gibt. Hier muss dann auch angegeben werden welche Abteilung bearbeitet wird und diesen Wert nimmst du dann als Filterkriterium bei den Mitarbeitern.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## neoblade (15. Februar 2010)

Das Problem ist, das die Abteilungen teilweise in anderen Gebäuden ausgelagert sind und da haben wir keinen Netzwerkzugriff, deshalb braucht auch
jeder die selbe Maske und sollte die Daten ein und auslesen können..


----------



## Thomas Ramel (16. Februar 2010)

Grüezi Neoblade



			
				neoblade hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, das die Abteilungen teilweise in anderen Gebäuden ausgelagert sind und da haben wir keinen Netzwerkzugriff, deshalb braucht auch
> jeder die selbe Maske und sollte die Daten ein und auslesen können..



Hmmm, wenn ihr keinen Netzwerk-Zugriff habt - wie genau stellst Du dir den Austausch der Daten denn vor?

Soll der Import/Export z.B. über einen USB-Stick erfolgen über den die Zentrale und die externen Stellen dann in regelmässigen Abständen abgeglichen werden?


Wenn das Ganze datenbankmässig aufgebaut ist, dann gibt es im Idealfall eine 'Spalte' mit der Information zur Abteilung, die im Bedarfsfall einfach geändert wird.


----------



## tombe (16. Februar 2010)

Dann müsste es wohl eine zentrale Stelle bei euch geben wo die Personaldaten erfasst und verändert werden (und nur dort). Die einzelnen Abteilungen holen dann z.B. 1 x in der Woche dort die aktuellen Daten ab und spielen es in ihre Datenbank ein. So ist sichergestellt das nicht Änderungen der einen Abteilung wieder mit den alten Daten der anderen Abteilung überschrieben werden.

Dann würde ich für jede Abteilung eine eigene Tabelle anlegen in der die Fortbildungen bearbeitet werden. So bald ein Mitarbeiter die Abteilung wechselt, bekommt er einfach eine Kopie der kompletten Tabelle dieser Abteilung und die wird dort eingespielt wo er dann eingesetzt wird. Ich denke mal so kann es nicht passieren das neuere Daten mit älteren überschrieben werden.

Angenommen Mitarbeiter "A" wird um 9.00 Uhr von Abteilung 1 in Abteilung 2 versetzt. Dann sind bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt alle Daten der Abteilung 1 in der entsprechenden Tabelle erfasst.
Wenn nun für Mitarbeiter "B" (der auch in Abteilung 1 eingesetzt ist) um 10.00 Uhr weitere Daten erfasst werden und er kurz vor Feierabend ebenfalls in Abteilung 2 versetzt wird, dann sind diese zusätzlichen Daten auch dabei.

Jetzt ist halt die Frage wie findet der Transport von einer Abteilung zur anderen statt. Per USB Stick wie Thomas Ramel geschrieben hat, per eMail, ...?

Haben die Abteilungen eigentlich Zugang zum Internet Dann könntet ihr eventuell auch eine Onlineversion z.B. mit PHP aufbauen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## neoblade (17. Februar 2010)

Erst mal Danke für euere Antworten bisher. Ich weiss jetzt auch schon mehr: Die Geschäftsführung wünscht Access. Wir haben  Lizenzen für Access 2000 im Betrieb.
Leider wird es mangels Personal keine Zentrale Verwaltung der Daten geben, ist auch nicht so gewünscht, denn jede Abteilung wird für sich abgerechnet, das heisst wird ein Mitarbeiter versetzt "SOLL" auch der Datensatz in der Accessdatenbank der Abteilung "verschwinden" so das bei Übersichtslisten und Abrechnungen der Mitarbeiter nicht mehr aufgelistet wird. Der Datenaustausch soll der Stick oder CD stattfinden und von den Abteilungsleitern übernommen werden.

Meine Idee war jetzt: Eine Access Datenbank zu erstellen und diese dann an alle Abteilungen zu verteilen, so das jeder seine Mitarbeiter einpflegen kann und die ihre Abrechungen machen können. Aber wie kann man jetzt am besten die Daten austauschen? Klappt das mit Access so einfach mit "export" / "import"  Muss ich dann da was beachten wenn ich Tabellen verknüpfe? So das der "komplette" Datensatz übertragen wird? 

Vielen Danke für die Mühe..


----------



## tombe (18. Februar 2010)

Ja so sind sie die Chefs, haben keine Ahnung wie es geht aber bestimmen wie es gemacht werden soll.

Du hast dann also in (jeder) Datenbank 3 Tabellen:

1) die Personaldaten der Mitarbeiter
2) die Fortbildungen die belegt werden können
3) die Kurse die die Mitarbeiter belegt haben.

Wenn ich jetzt die Abteilung verlasse, dann werden meine Personaldaten und die in dieser Abteilung belegten Kurse gelöscht. Was ist aber wenn jemand zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erneut in diese Abteilung kommt Oder kann das nicht passieren. Denn sonst würde er ja wieder bei Null anfangen.

Wenn du nun den/die Personaldaten der Mitarbeiter exportieren willst, die in eine andere Abteilung wechseln würde ich die Tabelle "Personal" um ein Ja/Nein Feld erweitern um die entsprechenden Mitarbeiter zu markieren. Dann erstellt du eine Abfrage die alle Mitarbeiter auswählt bei denen der Wert gesetzt ist und kannst sie exportieren und dann auch gleich löschen.

Ob die Lösung so sinnvoll ist bezweifle ich zwar aber wenn es so gewünscht ist.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## neoblade (18. Februar 2010)

Ich hab gerade ein wenig mit Access und export und import in xml Format herumgespielt. Das klappt eigentlich ganz gut, nur die Frage ist ob man dieses Art von Export/Import auch leicht durch die Abteilungs- umsetzbar ist, vllt kann man das auf eine Schaltfläche legen oder so.
Hm sorry wenn ich das jetzt frag bin echt nicht so der Access crack, könnte ich auch alle Daten in einer Tabelle erfassen? Praktisch alle Felder anlegen und wenn der Typ z.B. den Lehrgang xy besucht hat wird da nur ein kreuz gemacht oder ein Datum eingetragen, wenn er diesen Lg nicht hat dann bleibt das feld eben leer. 

Oder meint ihr das dann diese eine Tabelle zu voll wird? Oder ist ein kein Problem verknüpfte Tabellen auch zu exportieren?


----------



## tombe (18. Februar 2010)

Das ist so nicht so einfach zu sagen. Kannst du/darfst du ein bisschen was zum Tabellenaufbau sagen und welche Daten genau ein-/ausgelesen werden sollen.
Dann wäre es sicher einfacher eine Lösung dafür zu finden.


----------



## neoblade (18. Februar 2010)

ja klar kann ich sagen ist kein Problem:

Erst mal die Stammdaten: Name, Vorname, Dienstellung in der Firma.
Dann kommen die Fortbildungen/Lehrgänge: z.b. gibts da Grundmodul 1, Grundmodul 2, Abteilungsleiter Modul, ErstHelfer usw...
Es soll dann entweder einfach nur ein Häkchen gesetzt werden ob der Mitarbeiter bestanden hat und von wann bis wann er da war.

So könnte ichs mir vorstellen:


----------



## neoblade (23. Februar 2010)

hm.. kann mir da keiner helfen? Datenaustausch zwischen 2 "GLEICHEN" Datenbanken muss doch machbar sein !!


----------

